# Rock & Roll Band - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

A classic from Boston - a quick look at the way i play the elements of this tune..........thanks for watching! 

[YOUTUBE]w0SnH52IjSw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

love the tone!!!!


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

sure appreciate you watching!

dale


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I watch a lot of your stuff, should have expressed appreciation sooner :bow: Cool that you work with your son. I have a drummer son (now 19) a guitar playing son (20) and my daughter (15) plays a bit. We used to jam together often, but the boys have their own band now so thats mostly gone by the wayside and I miss it. Enjoy while you can!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

maplebaby said:


> sure appreciate you watching!
> 
> dale


Watching! Hell, I subscribed to your Youtube feed.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks guys for your kind posts.....greatly appreciated! Hope your holiday season is great,

dale


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Love to hear Boston tunes. I play most of the catalogue. You would love playing all that stuff through my Rockman XP212 stacked on my Marshall 2x12

Thanks for posting


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

yes i would!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

maplebaby said:


> thanks guys for your kind posts.....greatly appreciated! Hope your holiday season is great,
> 
> dale


Ya still have a long way to go on your Canuck accent.... I suggest lessons eh.

:smilie_flagge17::smilie_flagge17:


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

see what i can do - eh!


----------

